# FREE delivery to Northern Ireland



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

As per the title, today we have implemented a new shipping policy offering free shipping to Northern Ireland, with no minimum spend attached. Full details on this link...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=280351

Sorry it took us so long, but we got there in the end for you!

:thumb:


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Rich,this is great news!

Thanks a lot:thumb:.


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

Sweet!! Looks like i'll be shopping with you from now on.


----------



## dreamtheater (Apr 12, 2010)

Thank You. This is great news.


----------



## Steven1976 (Sep 18, 2011)

Have also posted on civinfo ireland thread.


----------

